
The App Developers Alliance - kamaal
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2012/10/17.html
======
georgemcbay
"We work to ensure that developers have the tools, network, and policy
environment they need to innovate."

Meanwhile the AT&T ("Facetime? Yeah we're gonna have to charge you extra for
that...") logo is stamped on every surface of the site.

Fuck you, Application Developers Alliance!

------
DenisM
A little too broad, doesn't seem to have focus. Imagine being in this group
alongside with Apple, intellectual Ventures etc. Whom is this group going to
really represent?

------
pbnjay
Filling out my profile... "Experience: this field cannot hold more than 5
values."

Um? Any competent develop should definitely have more than 5...

Guess I'm done with it before it even started.

------
digitalWestie
Um so, I still don't know what the App Developers Alliance is...

------
Supreme
How cute, the same guy who wrote a programming language in order to solve a
trivial problem is going to be chairman of the App Developers Alliance.

See: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/09/has-joel-spolsky-
ju...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/09/has-joel-spolsky-jumped-the-
shark.html)

I don't think that I'll _ever_ be able to take this guy seriously.

